# Help! New guy building a Fw 190A-9



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello to all:

I am building a Hasegawa Fw 190A-8 1/32 scale kit and am converting it into a A-9 and after reading the Osprey book ''Fw 190 Production Line to Frontline'' there is mention that a few Fw 190A-9's were built with the large Ta 152 style tail. Also in the Kegaro Fw 190 Vol. 2 book there was mention of some A-9's built with the large tail assembly.

Does anyone know of any other reference books that have any information or pictures of these big tailed A-9's?
Information on the Werk Nummern would also be of great interest.

TIA,
agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Howdy!

Well, there are probably a few thousand books out there on the ol' Butcher Bird. You might try searches at:

www.squadron.com
http://www.zenithpress.com/Store/default.aspx
http://www.motorbooks.com/Store/CustomPage_6134.ncm

to start.

Good luck!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,

Thanks for the reply.
I have quite a few books on the Fw 190 already and the A-9 is rarely mentioned and almost no photographs of them are included.
What I am trying to do is to avoid is buying more books that have the same old information that I already have, something I have done a lot of the last two years.

There are some new books that might be available later this year or early next year from JaPo and EagleEditions about the Fw 190, the JaPo Bf 109 books are very good with many unpublished pictures and I hope their Fw 190 books are the same.
EagleEditions two books that are yet to be released are said to have a large number of unpublished pictures to be included in them of late war Fw 190's, including some 190's with the big tail.
I am really looking forward to these new books and am always searching for other titles with new info or pics.

agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll have to keep an eye out for those new books, thanks!


----------

